# how to give away my classical LP collection



## dtyyu (Aug 28, 2013)

I have been collecting LPs of classical music for 40 years. I have more than 1000 LPs I wish to give away to any music lover for free, as long as I do not have to pay for the transportation from Los Angeles.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

You could always come to visit me in Manchester, bring them as "walk on" hand luggage?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

where in LA are you?

....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Off-topic alert! As long as we're giving stuff away in SoCal -- *FREE *dichroic color enlarger to 2 1/4 x 3 1/4, timer, etc. etc. Pretty complete darkroom stuff. Even the schools don't want this any more! Pickup only. Irvine area -- KenOC at Outlook.com.


----------

